# Bianchi Axis 2006 Crank/STI questions



## fschultz (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a 2006 Bianchi Axis with a triple Sugino crank. I use this mostly on road applications (quite a few hills). I have three areas of concern: (1) Should I change the Sugino crank out (48-36-26) for a 105 or better model crank? (2) Is the Sram 11-32 cassette adequate or should I go with a Shimano of the same stats? (3) Would going from the Tiagri STI shifters to 105 STI lead to smoother shifting?
Otherwise, I really enjoy the Axis as a fine ride. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

Use it until the parts wear out, then replace them. Thats what I did on my 2004 axis.


----------



## fschultz (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thanks for the response*

Icculus,
Thanks for taking the time to respond. What you say makes a lot of sense as there are no critical issues at this time; just little nags. What parts did you end up switiching out/replacing (Shifters (Mine are Tiagra), Crank (Sugino) etc.) on your 2004 Axis?


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

I replaced my crankset to ultegra after I wore it out. The cassete is XT, I replaced the 105 shifters with the same after they broke. I upgraded the wheels to Mavic Kysrium elites. The saddle was replaced with a Terry fli ti--saddles are a personal preference. I put a carbon seatpost on--made look better, thats about it. Bianchi lowered the specs from 04 to the current specs. New wheels and a comfortable seat is where you will probably notice a difference if you want to upgrade. Your bike is fine in stock form. If you have the money and want to upgrade, do it. It won't make you faster. Do you have good riding clothes, shoes, a good light? Look at what you can get yourself to make riding more fun. You have a very nice bike. Throw fenders and a rack on it. Enjoy!!


----------



## fschultz (Nov 8, 2007)

*Thanks again.*

I have replaced the saddle with a Selle San Marco and also put fenders on it (which were difficult to put of rear wheel because of a pulley assembly). As you state, a good ride with some coarseness with the Sugino crank and Tiagra shifters which can be addressed when worn out. The new Axis from 2007 on is a double crank rather than a triple.
I appreciate the advice and response.:thumbsup:


----------

